# How many bowls do you get out of an ounce?



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

As a fairly new smoker I'm curious to see how many bowls you can get out of an ounce of loose cut tobacco. I know it's a bit subjective as everyone packs a differently and bowl size will make a difference but on average, how many bowls can you enjoy. Cheers ipe:


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

8-10


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

7-9


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

10-12 depending on the cut of the tobacco and size of the pipe.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

mugwump said:


> 10-12 depending on the cut of the tobacco and size of the pipe.


Flakes are different and I'm still learning


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Right at 15 for me, on average.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Hard for me to average now that I've got my MM MacArthur firing away again plus the Calabash.

If I'm smoking these, I definitely getting less-than 10 bowls per ounce.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

~10


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

never counted how many bowls of tobacco I get per house of loose, but it also hard to measure when your smoking a flake heheh
troy


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

My problem with getting an accurate count on bowls/oz. is that I rarely stick to one blend long enough to go through an oz. before grabbing something else outta the cellar. The blessing and curse of putting everything into mason jars.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

4-6. Big Pipes Rule!!!


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

I loaded a MM Diplomat with P.S. Balkan Supreme, emptied and weighed and came up with .042 oz which would be 24 bowls per ounce.

I loaded another MM Dipomat with P.S. Luxury Navy Flake, emptied and weighed and came up with .062 oz or 16 bowls per ounce.

Added: same procedure with my Paykoc meer: one bow=.112 oz or 8.93 bowls per ounce of P.S. LNF.

The Diplomats have a volume of .38 and .40 cu. in. and the meer's volume is .805 cu. in.


----------



## Spectabalis (May 17, 2010)

Between 10 and 12, depending how it's rubbed out.(Not a fold and stuff guy).


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

right around 13 or so for a cob. 9 for a regular size is about average for me.

Now if you had the boswell XXL. Maybe....1-2?


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

I've never counted, but somewhere in the 8-12 range seems about right.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

WyoBob said:


> I loaded a MM Diplomat with P.S. Balkan Supreme, emptied and weighed and came up with .042 oz which would be 24 bowls per ounce.
> 
> I loaded another MM Dipomat with P.S. Luxury Navy Flake, emptied and weighed and came up with .062 oz or 16 bowls per ounce.
> 
> ...


Now that's getting technical, thanks for the insight! :tu


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

8-10


----------

